# Looking for vortex decals



## gipogipo (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi, I am looking for some new decals for my 05 vortex.
The litespeed site (section "shop") is stuck. Any ideas where can I get them? 

Ciao, G


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

Litespeed North America
P.O.Box 23463
Chattanooga, TN 37422
ph : 800.229.0198
fx : 423.238.4682

You can look at what is available in the link below but te shopping cart is not working
http://www.litespeed.com/shop/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=5


----------



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

Those are not necessarily available... I ordered some as backups for my Tuscany and then got an email from them saying they're not available.


----------

